# Rare ferrets and studs available



## lauraleedsferrets (May 2, 2011)

hi we have a selection of ferrets and studs available. kits and adults.

proven studs:

ginger with red eyes (NOT ALBINO)

chocolate with a white head and chest with dark ruby eyes (NOT polecat)- has cinnamon flecks

polecat coloured ferret (NOT EU)

all are hand tame lovely and excellent workers.

also have kits for sale. Black EU, and all other colours. pm me for more info


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Dont sound very rare to me LOL 
and no way to prove that the ginger is ginger until castrated as so far all the people who have said they have ginger ferrets after castration in later life they have all turned albino.
Hormones can make albino's bright orange


----------



## lauraleedsferrets (May 2, 2011)

Here is one of our ginger studs. He has ginger guard hairs all over with chocolatey legs. Offspring are also this colour


----------



## lauraleedsferrets (May 2, 2011)

sorry I'm not sure how to add a picture but i have made an album on my profile, entitled Ginger Stud with a picture of him on. hope this confirms he is ginger with red eyes. i have more pictures on my camera that need uploading but he is 100% not albino!


----------



## MIMousery (Sep 14, 2010)

I believe that colour is called Sandy (Correct me if I'm wrong ferret people) and is not really rare in the slightest.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive added the photo for you


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Yes i have seen plenty of those.


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Thats a normal sandy with ruby eyes.
Not a ginger red eyed ferret LOL 
I have like 10 who look like yours here LOL
So really none of the 3 listed are rare at all


----------



## lauraleedsferrets (May 2, 2011)

My studs aren't the rare ones, it's the blacks I have which I consider rare which I only breed myself and do not stud out.


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Not that am knocking you but I cant bear people who make up fancy names for ferrets to add monetery value thats all it is. Whats wrong with sandy, albino, and pink nose polecats. If you breed it shouldnt be about the money.


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

I must say my favourite colours in ferrets are albinos and pink nosed polecats :flrt: but after all its all about the temperaments...


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

'Ginger' ferret, anybody?

Yes, this is a genuine ferret we had into our rescue. No editing done to the photo, no flash, just daylight. 










Your stud, however, is most certainly a Sandy. Common as muck colour.


----------



## lauraleedsferrets (May 2, 2011)

I don't make up fancy names, I just believe that you cant simply put the label 'polecat' or 'sandy' on a ferret, especially when studding as it's better for people to have a more detailed description ie 'chocolate with a white head and chest with dark ruby eyes' rather than just a generic type.

I charge £20 for studding which includes boarding for the female. Hardly adding monetary value. So you're correct, you're not knocking me.


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

but if u said you said chocolate with ruby eyes a pink tail and green feet what ever to a ferret savvy person am sure 9 times out of 10 they would get confused. Were in britain not america.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

true ginger ferrets (like the one in love for lizards photo) are stunning in the flesh, for some reason you dont see many up north but i know quite i few people down south who have them.

think i might start using these new colour terms to describe my lot, to hell with having an albino, 3 sandys and 5 (4 pink nosed one half and half) polecats thats just boring :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> true ginger ferrets (like the one in love for lizards photo) are stunning in the flesh, for some reason you dont see many up north but i know quite i few people down south who have them.
> 
> think i might start using these new colour terms to describe my lot, to hell with having an albino, 3 sandys and 5 (4 pink nosed one half and half) polecats thats just boring :lol2:


This was actually originally an albino ferret, but he'd been a stray for just over a year at that point and was living off of tinned cat food, barn mice, dog kibble and whatever rubbish his could get into (he was hanging around a stable/livery yard/riding school for most of the time he was stray) as well as not being neutered and living in a compost heap so he turned ginger after a while, he was neutered when we finally got him and thankfully alongside a good diet it took away the smell (you know, that delicious unneutered hob smell everybody loves. :lol2, but we keep tabs on him now and he's still nearly as ginger as he was when we first got him, despite that being years ago. Although granted he isn't so 'bright' now, he looks like a long Vizsla puppy bless him. :lol2: I've noticed a lot of Sandy hob studs tend to go very ginger too, to the point their markings are unrecognizable, but they always have the little tell-tale signs of their colour and markings. I remember seeing a 'ginger' ferret at a game show 3-4 years ago, although I always have a little bit of doubt when I hear about them. I can't say colour has ever mattered to me though in all honesty, if I was going for a worker naturally I'd go for an albino but that's about it. Temperament and general health is always primary concern, even if they are a bit funky (or...boring?) looking. :2thumb:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

dont tell me that il be dying spike tomorrow to make him go that colour :lol2: i saw a guy when i was showing last year with some kits that where ginger, they where a sort of rich rust/caramel colour with dark feet/legs and reddish eyes, for lack of a better way of discribing them. he had the parents with him, dad was a similar colour and mum was a sandy. they where the only kits iv ever seen that colour, only other ones id seen before where lighter male adults that looked more like the one in your picture (never seen a jill strangely enough...), id be interested to see what colour they are now.

may just be that sandys are going the same way as polecats with all mannor of different shades starting to come through. il stick to my normal ones :lol2:


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Shadowz said:


> Dont sound very rare to me LOL
> and no way to prove that the ginger is ginger until castrated as so far all the people who have said they have ginger ferrets after castration in later life they have all turned albino.
> Hormones can make albino's bright orange


I used to think my ferret was ginger...she looked just like a sandy but veeery gingery...now she's shed her winter coat shes gone typical washed out sandy coloured  don't have any pictures though but she was very bright.


LoveForLizards said:


> 'Ginger' ferret, anybody?
> 
> Yes, this is a genuine ferret we had into our rescue. No editing done to the photo, no flash, just daylight.
> 
> ...


wow! now that is ginger! so cute :flrt:


----------



## rattysue (Mar 17, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> 'Ginger' ferret, anybody?
> 
> Yes, this is a genuine ferret we had into our rescue. No editing done to the photo, no flash, just daylight.
> 
> ...


 
that is one gorgeous ferret.
Can I just ask, why albino's for working?


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Cause they are easier to spot when they come out of the warrens and also easier to spot for dogs/birds of pray if you hunt with those as well as ferrets.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

rattysue said:


> that is one gorgeous ferret.
> Can I just ask, why albino's for working?





Shadowz said:


> Cause they are easier to spot when they come out of the warrens and also easier to spot for dogs/birds of pray if you hunt with those as well as ferrets.


This. Of course the same would apply to any light silver or sandy, but I don't fancy searching cover for a polecat or the like. : victory:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Post me this one Linda :flrt:


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

LOL Aly - he is actually gonna go live with Scoobylyn from this forum one of the next days - they came down to collect him last week and he is recovering from his castration at Three shires ferret rescue right now. 

We are getting some 3 week old kits in tonight hopefully for handrearing if you have withdrawal symptoms - and also have several others desperate for homes some who have been here since last summer sadly


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Well he is gorgeous!! Very glad he has found a wonderful new home : )

Will there be pictures of babies? :flrt:
And do you have any pictures of the adults for homing?

I have been pondering over ferrets for a few weeks now. Especially after loosing Brian so suddenly last week.


----------



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> 'Ginger' ferret, anybody?
> 
> Yes, this is a genuine ferret we had into our rescue. No editing done to the photo, no flash, just daylight.
> 
> ...


that is gorg


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> 'Ginger' ferret, anybody?
> 
> Yes, this is a genuine ferret we had into our rescue. No editing done to the photo, no flash, just daylight.
> 
> ...


 
Just want to add how lovely is that ferret <3


----------

